# Question about medical records



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2011)

After 4 years of service in the US Army 1st Ranger Battaion with not 1 disiplinary action taken against me I recieved an Honorable Discharge.

an Honorable discharge for FAILURE TO ADAPT after 4 years?? w/ no article 15s no nothing.

I was sent to behavior health by my sergeant after afghanistan for signs of depression.

My question is.. Are the things I said and the Pysch. notes, going to be viewable to law enforcement when I apply for a job via US Marshal, Air Marshal, Police ect...?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would seriously doubt it, as far as them gaining access to the doctors notes. However, I think the Failure to Adapt thing my throw up a red flag, but after 4 years? Seems pretty odd. 

Good Luck, maybe someone else can give you a more detailed answer.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2011)

Odd, I know thats what Im saying. When I talked to a recruiter about it he said it was wierd because a failure to adapt was issued to people that were in for less than six months; I was in for 4 years and never got in trouble and thats what they gave me? He also said its the goverments way of hidding PTSD.


----------



## EDB78 (Nov 30, 2006)

What you have to do is look at your DD214. In the narrative reason for discharge what does it say?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2011)

Block 28. narrarative reason for seperation; "Condition, not a disability"

Seperation code: JFV

Rentry code: 3

Just the word "Condition" sounds bad.

What does it say on a normal DD 214 in block 28?


----------



## EDB78 (Nov 30, 2006)

Usually it says "End of Active Service Obligation, Release from Active Duty" or something along those lines. Whatever the person filling out the form feels like putting down. 

Re code 3 is requiring a waiver. Thats pretty common.

From your description I would assume the waiver would be a medical. 

Honestly disabled Vets get Law enforcement jobs all the time, thats why they send you to a shrink to see if your all there.. Disabled can mean alot of things. Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2011)

Well hopfully MASSCOPS.com can help me figure out what good honest is and bad honest is.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

You can't win if you don't play. Fed LE jobs now waive any PTSD related conditions. It's a seperate page on the background now. If you go Fed and your condition is legit PTSD and that was it, it is not a disqualifier. I can't speak for state and local.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

All medical information, including mental health counseling, is confidential and cannot be released except by a signed waiver or a court order, with some exceptions (the person poses a threat to themself or someone else).

The problem is that whatever job you apply for, the department is most likely going to ask you to sign a waiver to release your records. You don't have to sign it of course, but neither do they have to hire you.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2011)

They classified it as a "condition, NOT a disability"? that is word for word what it says in block 28. 

So accourding to the Army I dont have a disability I have a condition, a condition that I basically picked up over the 4 years of service? It doesnt make any sense

Also I had an Interview for the fire dept; they had a copy of my DD214 and they didnt even ask me about it.

does anyone remeber their interview asking about block 28 when it said condition not disability.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Condition, instead of disability, means they do not have to pay disability pay.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2011)

Ya the Army said my condition was failure to adapt;
I adapted just fine I was in for 4 years never got in trouble, went to Afghanistan
did my duty of there re enlisted for 6 more years and then I see an Army psyc just following orders from my sergeant and then they stick me with failure to adapt it doesnt make any sense. 
It is fine with me if they dont want to pay me disabilty, Im just looking for a job just like everyone else, just hoping that my service doesnt bite me in the ass via failure to adapt are you kidding me?


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

You can get your discharge condition changed. Take a look at these two links

Army Review Board Agency

Army Review Board Agency


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Ya the Army said my condition was failure to adapt;
> I adapted just fine I was in for 4 years never got in trouble, went to Afghanistan
> did my duty of there re enlisted for 6 more years and then I see an Army psyc just following orders from my sergeant and then they stick me with failure to adapt it doesnt make any sense.
> It is fine with me if they dont want to pay me disabilty, Im just looking for a job just like everyone else, just hoping that my service doesnt bite me in the ass via failure to adapt are you kidding me?


I'm sure there's alot more to it and you weren't kicking and screaming to stay in, but there's still hope for you - as posted above - there's a chance to change it... Just keep your options open.


----------

